# Hot Sylvia



## kedo

I've been using my Sylvia now for a couple of months and with the Mignon have been getting on great. I've suddenly noticed that the temperature of the stainless steel casing of the machine is becoming really hot. I've certainly not noticed this before and am sure it can't be right. The temperature of the water from the brew head seems to be normal, although I've no way of being sure of this. the coffee seems to be ok. Anyone got any ideas as to what this could be?


----------



## froggystyle

Anything inside touching the case that should not be?


----------



## kedo

Thanks, I'll have a look. I'm still a bit confused and concerned about the Sylvia not filling itself and always run hot water (and steam) through the wand after cappuccino making. Is that sufficient to ensure that the element is not heating air?


----------



## froggystyle

Are you saying it doesnt fill the boiler after you make a shot?


----------



## kedo

Took off the top and everything looks normal. The casing is still very hot half an hour after use with everything off.


----------



## kedo

No. I understand the boiler does't fill automatically after steaming.


----------



## froggystyle

Really!

Gaggia 2

Silvia 0

Glad i didnt get one.

But anyway, Doe they have any vents that are blocked?


----------



## kedo

Don't think so


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Really!
> 
> Gaggia 2
> 
> Silvia 0
> 
> Glad i didnt get one.
> 
> But anyway, Doe they have any vents that are blocked?


The classic doesn't fill the boiler either.....


----------



## froggystyle

Kyle548 said:


> The classic doesn't fill the boiler either.....


Well that sucks, so if i steam till the steam comes no more, have i emptied the boiler?


----------



## Kyle548

froggystyle said:


> Well that sucks, so if i steam till the steam comes no more, have i emptied the boiler?


Yes.

After you steam, you should always pull water though it, even if you don't use all the steam.


----------



## froggystyle

Cheers Kyle, learnt something today!

Gaggia 1

Silvia 0


----------



## coffeechap

yep..................


----------



## froggystyle

Ill have forgot though by time i get home!


----------



## coffeechap

gaggia doesnt have a brass boiler either...


----------



## Wando64

kedo said:


> I've been using my Sylvia now for a couple of months and with the Mignon have been getting on great. I've suddenly noticed that the temperature of the stainless steel casing of the machine is becoming really hot. I've certainly not noticed this before and am sure it can't be right. The temperature of the water from the brew head seems to be normal, although I've no way of being sure of this. the coffee seems to be ok. Anyone got any ideas as to what this could be?


Define "really hot".

The casing of the Silvia gets hot after a while. Why? Because there is a big chunk of hot brass inside and the sides of the Silvia are made of stainless steel. It would be rather surprising if it didn't get hot.

By the way, mine gets hot too and often that's how I judge if the machine has been warmed for long enough.


----------



## Wando64

froggystyle said:


> Cheers Kyle, learnt something today!
> 
> Gaggia 1
> 
> Silvia 0


I am glad you are enjoying your Gaggia machine.

I hope your aluminium boiler doesn't get as corroded as the one from my previous Gaggia.


----------



## froggystyle

Wando64 said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your Gaggia machine.
> 
> I hope your aluminium boiler doesn't get as corroded as the one from my previous Gaggia.


Me too!

13 char


----------



## kedo

Interesting to know that the Gaggia Classic doesn't fill either. What would you have to do to burn-out the heating element in one of these machines? I have owned 3 Gaggias before this Sylvia and never burnt anything out, so it must be a theoretical problem up to a point.


----------



## coffeechap

you will find it exceptionally hard to burn out the element of the gaggia due to lack of water as they are externally mounted and do not need to be submersed in water to when running.


----------



## kedo

What about the Sylvia? I would like to understand it a bit, as there is this implied danger that if you don't do thinks in a certain way, you may burn out the submersible element. How does a full boiler become a steam vessel? Does the water vaporise due to the pressure and temperature and condense again to a smaller volume of hot water, possibly exposing the heating element? How much steaming would you have to do to risk this exposure?


----------



## Wando64

kedo said:


> Does the water vaporise due to the pressure and temperature and condense again to a smaller volume of hot water, possibly exposing the heating element? How much steaming would you have to do to risk this exposure?


The water vaporise and then it is expelled from the steam wand.

During this time the pump is not running, therefore do this for long enough and you will empty the boiler.

It doesn't help that in the Silvia the heating element is in the upper part of the boiler.

There is a fail safe thermostat in the Silvia that theoretically should trip if the boiler becomes too hot.

However some people still had their heating element burning out.

In any case why would anyone intentionally heat up an empty boiler on either a Silvia or a Gaggia?

After steaming the boilers needs refilling.


----------



## kedo

Good explanation. Thanks. So after steaming. I switch off and let everything cool. When I start up again, I switch on and immediately open the steam valve and switch on hot hater until water flows from the wand, then allow to warm up. Does this sound ok?


----------



## Daren

Run the brew switch until water flows or turn on the hot water tap button until water flows from the wand... That should refill the boiler I believe


----------



## Wando64

I personally refill the boiler immediately (or shortly) after steaming.


----------



## froggystyle

Have started doing this now on my Gaggia, as soon as steam is done with, drop a cup under the head and run it for a few seconds!

Another step in the proccess, might just buy a Sage at this rate...


----------

